# Canon 550D in-build flash problem



## Cyril (Apr 5, 2012)

My Canon 550D is about 6 months old. I will take it back to the shop if no one on here knows a fix.

When I take the Speedlite 270ex off the camera and try to use the in-build camera it say this function is not available, until I turn off the Speedlite. The spitdlite isn't even attached to the camera. It's like the camera doesn't recognise the speedlite is off and taken off the camera.

Anyone got any idea what is causing this?


----------



## TheKenTurner (Apr 7, 2012)

Is there anything in the hotshoe at all? there are two little pins in the flash mount. Make sure they aren't pressed down.


----------



## JTchinoy (Apr 8, 2012)

I had this problem. The right side of the hot shoe has a small trigger under the metal bracket that's being pushed down by the bracket. Take a key or something and push the part on the trigger up. That should fix it.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help. It looks like it could be the little pins, but if you pull the up, put a speedlite back on the problem returns.


----------



## minooo (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't understand what you're talking about. How can the camera know that you have the flash on or off, if it is detached?


----------



## Cyril (Apr 8, 2012)

minooo said:


> I don't understand what you're talking about. How can the camera know that you have the flash on or off, if it is detached?



It thinks an external flash is still attached to the camera even when I have taken the external flash off. The connector pins on the side of the built in flash are not coming back up as they should. So the camera still thinks it is attached.


----------

